# Ear lavage for foreign body cpt code



## kathleenl (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi,

I need help in choosing the correct code for the removal of a foreign body from the ear by using lavage.  CPT code 69200 is for when instrumentation is used, 69205 is with anesthesia and then I have the removal of impacted cerumen codes - none of which fits what was done.
Has anyone had any experience with this scenario?

Any help and/or guidance is appreciated.

Thanks
Kathleen


----------



## JenniferB7 (Apr 28, 2017)

I would bill this with CPT code 69200 - _Removal foreign body from external auditory canal; without general anesthesia_ (The code does not specify instrumentation like CPT code 69210 does.)

There are no CPT Assistant articles for this code; however, my Procedure Desk Reference offers this under CPT code 69200:  "Irrigation with a curette, warm water, or suction can be also be performed to remove the foreign body depending on its size, shape, and the location."

Furthermore, Decision Health states the following in their "Plain English Description":  "A foreign body is removed from the external auditory canal. Techniques for removal depend on the type of foreign body and include mechanical extraction, irrigation, and suction... "

Hope that helps!


----------

